# Why you are in the EMS Field?



## cmktech (Nov 14, 2006)

Just thought it would be interesting to learn what drew you in to the ems field and/or why you chose to pursue a career in ems.

1) What is the certifications do you have?

2) What do you do specifically? (EMT, R.N., etc.) 

3) What is the most rewarding thing about your job?

4) What are your typical shifts? (hours, days a week)

5) What did you do before you entered the ems field?

6) Why, in general, did you choose your path?


----------



## cmktech (Nov 14, 2006)

hmm, anyone?


----------



## Margaritaville (Nov 14, 2006)

Misery loves company. Where else can I be around this much crap!


----------



## premedtim (Nov 14, 2006)

Margaritaville said:


> Misery loves company. Where else can I be around this much crap!



Waste management? :lol: sorry guys, I promise I'll make a serious post sometime today.


----------



## fm_emt (Nov 15, 2006)

Margaritaville said:


> Misery loves company. Where else can I be around this much crap!



Answer tech support calls for AT&T Wireless. If anyone wonders what caused my brain to become so screwed up, that's why.


----------



## fm_emt (Nov 15, 2006)

*1) What is the certifications do you have?*
National Registry & county EMT-B (EMT-1 in California. Note that's a one, not an I.)

*2) What do you do specifically? (EMT, R.N., etc.) *
EMT-B, MERT (Medical Emergency Response Team) at my day gig

*3) What is the most rewarding thing about your job?*
Hearing positive follow-ups. The cookies that people insist on giving us sometimes. 

*4) What are your typical shifts? (hours, days a week)*
With the agency that I work for, there are no typical shifts.

*5) What did you do before you entered the ems field?*
UNIX Sysadmin, desktop support, telecom, full time musician, ramp worker at an airport, various temp jobs. I'm still a UNIX system administrator - it's my full time day gig. 

*6) Why, in general, did you choose your path?*
Rewarding career. Beats the heck out of sitting in a cubicle all day too!


----------



## cmktech (Nov 15, 2006)

Some guys like fm emt really contribute to this forum, and others like urself premedtim do not. Funny how I can easily infer that from only a couple weeks of lurking and then posting. No wonder this forum is so unpopulated.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Nov 15, 2006)

cmktech said:


> Some guys like fm emt really contribute to this forum, and others like urself premedtim do not. Funny how I can easily infer that from only a couple weeks of lurking and then posting. No wonder this forum is so unpopulated.


 
Hey, lighten up a little there, cmk.  First of all, some of us only get a chance to check in once a day or so due to other commitments, and then only to see what's going on.  In addition, there have been about 284746 threads on this same subject over the years and I would guess some folks are just not interested in answering them anymore. Third, we have some of the best moderators I've ever seen on this board and they tend to take a dim view of personal attacks.  I'll answer your survey later, but I'm already late for work. See you around...


----------



## MMiz (Nov 15, 2006)

cmktech said:


> Some guys like fm emt really contribute to this forum, and others like urself premedtim do not. Funny how I can easily infer that from only a couple weeks of lurking and then posting. No wonder this forum is so unpopulated.


cmktech,

I've read far too many books on community-building, and have been an admin of quite a few large communities.  Posting any long post, especially a six-pointer, is a huge turn off for a community of any size.  Most people visit forums in between doing something else, so answering a long post with lots of questions is usually out of the question... and rarely happens.

That said, I have to be at work in 10 minutes.  I got in EMS for the money


----------



## Jon (Nov 15, 2006)

*1) What is the certifications do you have?*
EMS, or not?
EMS - PA State EMT-B, AHA BCLS Instructor
Non-EMS - PA State Lethal Weapons Training Act Certified Agent, OCAT, PATH, MOAB, and a few other 4-letter words.

*2) What do you do specifically? (EMT, R.N., etc.)* 
Full-time - Security Officer/EMT.
Part-time - EMT (Paid and Vollie) and Hospital Security

*3) What is the most rewarding thing about your job?*
I thrive on stress.

*4) What are your typical shifts? (hours, days a week)*
Full-time - 11a-7p M-F.
Vollie - At least 1 6p-12m shift a week.
Part-time - Everywhere else

*5) What did you do before you entered the ems field?*
I didn't have a job. EMS really was my first job.

*6) Why, in general, did you choose your path?*
Because I'm a glutton for punishmend and don't want to go to Medical School.


I got into EMS for the chicks, man!


----------



## premedtim (Nov 15, 2006)

cmktech said:


> Some guys like fm emt really contribute to this forum, and others like urself premedtim do not. Funny how I can easily infer that from only a couple weeks of lurking and then posting. No wonder this forum is so unpopulated.



Well, it's funny you say that cmktech. You see, I would have answered your questions truthfully. Judging by your other posts, however, it's obvious that your main interest in EMS is how much earning potential you have so why should I answer your questions in the first place when your motivation to get into EMS is horrible? Oh yes, if you want to get any decent answers out of anyone, you may want to refrain from personal attacks. Might help you out.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Nov 15, 2006)

1) What is the certifications do you have?
EMT-B, and a bunch of FD-related stuff. EMT-I is on my wish list, but I've decided to leave the paramedical stuff to others.  

2) What do you do specifically? (EMT, R.N., etc.) 
I drive an Airport Fire Rescue crash truck (day job) and EMT for a private service (PT)

3) What is the most rewarding thing about your job?
I like the idea of having no idea what the day will bring.  We wash trucks and do station duties on an established schedule, but everything else is on the fly (no pun intended).

4) What are your typical shifts? (hours, days a week)
Varies, normally 40-48 per week at the full time, and 12-24 at the part-time

5) What did you do before you entered the ems field?
Shop rat, shipping and receiving, fork-lift pilot, material handler, volunteer fireman

6) Why, in general, did you choose your path?  Kind of a Zen thing; I got laid off from my full time job in the warehouse and entered the Air Force. I was already a firefighter, so I figured I'd stick with what I knew.  Never regretted it, and haven't felt like I've worked a day since 1984.


----------



## Margaritaville (Nov 15, 2006)

In case you were talking to me, here are a few answers to your questions:

1. NREMT-P, ACLS, BTLS, PALS, AHA Instructor, MFRI Fire OFFICER I
2. FF/Paramedic - Career - 3rd service 
3. Every day is different
4. 24's
5. College
6. I can't really remember

Now my turn for a comment in response to yours! I noticed in your profile that you are a student. Take this from an educator in this field - These are the years you should be a sponge. If you post a question than expect the unexpected! If you are going into this field for real the unexpected is what you will always get! Be ready!! Also, understand that our personalities tend to be different from the cookie cutter 9 to 5 worker. This is what makes us unique and able to handle everything that comes our way! 

Get a few years under your belt and see what kind of humor, tolerance and personality change you have developed!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 15, 2006)

1) What is the certifications do you have?
Hmm.. cert's the usual Instructor levels in PHTLS, ACLS, PALS, BLS, NRP,CCP , CCRN, CEN, CFRN etc.. License.. Paramedic, RN
2) What do you do specifically? (EMT, R.N., etc.) 
Critical Care Paramedic; ER/Trauma RN 
3) What is the most rewarding thing about your job?
Autonomy
4) What are your typical shifts? (hours, days a week)
24 hr on 24 off 3 shifts, 96 off. (10 days a month in the field), about 10 days a month ER (12 hr shifts)
5) What did you do before you entered the ems field?
came straight from H.S. > 28 yrs ago
6) Why, in general, did you choose your path?
Something I always wanted to pursue, even before Paramedics were invented. I wanted to a Dr. and work in the back of an ambulance, before EMS was introduced. 

Now, my question to you is why one wants to know such? Why would want one want to know, or for what reason this would be beneficial ? Is this for some sociological study, make up of EMS personnel?  

What difference does it matter..? If you have been "lurking" very much you should had been aware, many of the posters are as well on other EMS forums and some others use different aliases. 

I suggest in posting if you want answers to personal questions, you inform why and how information will be used for, what and where the information  
will be sent. As others have described, it is much easier to attract with sugar, than vinegar. 

R/r 911


----------



## Tincanfireman (Nov 15, 2006)

Rid, you're the poop...  =)


----------



## Jon (Nov 15, 2006)

TinCan - I finially get the name... I think... does it have anything to do with the Proximity Firefighting gear?


As for Certs - I missed a bunch of the "silly little" classes.


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 15, 2006)

1) What is the certifications do you have?  EMT-B, AHA CPR instructor, PHTLS, PEPP

2) What do you do specifically? civilian EMT for a fire department

3) What is the most rewarding thing about your job? the unexpected things that come my way

4) What are your typical shifts? (hours, days a week)  24 on, 48 off

5) What did you do before you entered the ems field?  microbiology lab tech

6) Why, in general, did you choose your path?  I have always been friends with ff's, EMT's, cops.  Someone finally suggested that I give EMS a try and have been hooked ever since.


----------



## fm_emt (Nov 15, 2006)

Tincanfireman said:


> 2) What do you do specifically? (EMT, R.N., etc.)
> I drive an Airport Fire Rescue crash truck (day job) and EMT for a private service (PT)



Airport fire dept? Now that is really cool. I didn't know that! When I lived in Seattle, I'd watch the SeaTac fire guys train once in a while. Looked like a really cool gig.


----------



## cmktech (Nov 15, 2006)

*Just wanted to clear some things up*

Just wanted to clear some things up. 

1) I am not interested in ems for the money. Just because I asked what the earning potential is did not mean that I had dollar signs in my eyes. 

2) Why am I interested in the ems field? 
-ever since I was little, I always grew up wanting to be first on the scene. I always grew up watching ER (yes I know it is not fully accurate and is just a tv show) and always wondered how the patients got to the hospital, not just what the docs did. I always wanted to see documentaries on ambulance drivers and how important emts are to saving lives and getting patients to the hospital. I still have not seen a documentary. However, what has happened is a small burning flame inside me has been ignited over the past years as I went through highschool wanting to be a emt. After highschool, I went to college because that was what my parents wanted. Then I came across schools that offered EMT certification. I knew I wanted to take one but I couldn't since I was going to college and wouldn't have the time. Now I realize I am an adult and education is not what I want right now. I really want to expect the unexpected and have a non-structured day. I want to not know what I will be dealing with next, and I want to have the satisfaction of knowing I tried my best to help a patient get the care they need. I want to become emt-b certified and work in an ambulance. I want to never work a day in my life because being an EMT is not work in my book, it is doing what you love to do, a passion, and if being passionate about something and pursuing it is a job, then I am okay with that. Contrary to what some may believe, I want to be a EMT because that is what I am truly passionate about.


----------



## fm_emt (Nov 15, 2006)

cmktech said:


> Some guys like fm emt really contribute to this forum,



I dunno if I contribute much of anything useful aside from bad jokes.  There are quite a few people around here with oodles of experience, and I've learned plenty of things from them. 
One of the reasons I'm in this field is to keep learning things. Whether it's from textbooks, coworkers, or the experienced people you'll find around here, it's great to keep learning new things.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 15, 2006)

cmktech said:


> Just wanted to clear some things up.
> 
> I still have not seen a documentary.
> 
> Now I realize I am an adult and education is not what I want right now. I really want to expect the unexpected and have a non-structured day. I want to not know what I will be dealing with next, and I want to have the satisfaction of knowing I tried my best to help a patient get the care they need. I want to become emt-b certified and work in an ambulance. I want to never work a day in my life because being an EMT is not work in my book, it is doing what you love to do, a passion, and if being passionate about something and pursuing it is a job, then I am okay with that. Contrary to what some may believe, I want to be a EMT because that is what I am truly passionate about.



Not to be condescending obviously, but I believe you have not a clue what an EMT really does. 

First, an EMT is really a job. Believe me after about 2 weeks, the whistle, lights and sirens gets real old. Actually a basic EMT job can be really pretty routine and dull job. Most aggressive services will only let you drive and at that you will be mainly responsible for moving the patient, cleaning and maintaining the rig and assisting the Paramedic. Yes, it can be fun st times but as also it can be a royal pain in the arse. 

No, there is probably not a "true documentary" television show about EMS. Shows would not be very interesting if they televised the "real life" of an EMT. For example transporting the elderly from hospital to a nursing home, responding to car accidents that are only insurance cases and there is really no injuries, yet everyone wants to be transported, as well as the diarrhea, nausea and vomiting, constipation calls. When they do those television shows such as  trauma, paramedics, etc.. they stay for about 4-6 weeks to get enough "good stuff" for a 30 minute show. T.V. and reality is not the same. The same as the t.v. show ER. I have worked at some of the busiest Level I trauma centers, and the show ER had more in one episode of real trauma than we seen in 3 weeks. Again, most do not want see or hear about hemorrhoids, poison ivy, toothaches, crotch rot.. etc... Only 10% of EMS patient even warrant an IV, and most of that is CYA. 

The same is true they don't show the administrator chewing your crews arse out because some of the EMT's are failed out the paperwork right, or supervisor chewing you out because your partner was laughing at a scene or bumped the stretcher into a door facing...and now the family is griping. 

Now, if you do not like education or like going to school, this is NOT the profession for you. I don't know of any state that does not require at least 24 to 36 hours of continuing education and a refresher course, just to keep your certification. This is of course on top of the required usual classes at your service with protocol changes, equipment, and usual B.S. stuff... Education is the main goal of being a good provider. 

Not, trying to deter you at all, but so many come in the profession expecting a challenging career, and having exciting occurrences everyday... it doesn't occur that way. Everyone has "passion" when they enter this profession. Unfortunately, this is one of the main reasons so many "burn-out" with unfilled expectations.

Talk and discuss with real Paramedics and EMT's... the good, the bad and the ugly of the business. It has all of those...  then make a rationale decision. 

R/r 911


----------



## Tincanfireman (Nov 15, 2006)

Jon said:


> TinCan - I finially get the name... I think... does it have anything to do with the Proximity Firefighting gear?


 
Actually, many departments (ours included) have gone back to conventional structural gear, though we do keep our proximity suits (the baked potato wrappers  ) handy.  Since most of our work is more run-of-the-mill MVC's, fire alarms, and so on, we try to use the regular stuff, since proximity suits can run upwards of $1500 per set and don't last long in conventional firefighting use. In regards to my nickname, it's a reference to those long horizontal tin tubes with wings (OK, they're aluminum, whatever...lol) that fly us through the air.  I've heard a few references to them as "tin cans" over the years and just thought it would be cool to incorporate it into my nick.  (See the movie "Pushing Tin" with John Cusack, Billy Bob, and Angelina to see what I mean.) It's an entirely different world of firefighting, and I feel blessed to be a part of it.  99.99999% percent of the time it's just a regular job, but when the tower calls down with a report of an inbound aircraft with smoke in the cabin and 70 souls on board it does tend to get the old heart thumping a bit.  Thanks for giving me a chance to expound a little and feel free to PM if you have any questions.  Here's a little trivia for you: did you know that when you are flying at 35,000 feet in shirtsleeve comfort, enjoying your Evian and pretzels, that there is only about 1/8th to 1/4" of aluminum skin between you and temperatures of -70, with 500 MPH winds and nearly no oxygen?  Enjoy your flight...


----------



## Tincanfireman (Nov 15, 2006)

cmktech said:


> ever since I was little, I always grew up wanting to be first on the scene. I always grew up watching ER (yes I know it is not fully accurate and is just a tv show)


 
I think every one of my peers would tell you that they spent nearly every Saturday night at 7:00 in front of the television, watching Johnny and Roy on Emergency! It was pure camp TV, but it literally and figuratively lit the spark in a lot of little boys and girls back then. I still remember the call sign that the Captain always used to acknowledge the calls ("Engine 51 and Squad 51 responding, KMG 365)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 15, 2006)

Tincanfireman said:


> I think every one of my peers would tell you that they spent nearly every Saturday night at 7:00 in front of the television, watching Johnny and Roy on Emergency! It was pure camp TV, but it literally and figuratively lit the spark in a lot of little boys and girls back then. I still remember the call sign that the Captain always used to acknowledge the calls ("Engine 51 and Squad 51 responding, KMG 365)



Hell, I use their call out tones as the ringer on my cell phone for anyone from my FD calling me.


----------



## Jon (Nov 16, 2006)

> Hell, I use their call out tones as the ringer on my cell phone for anyone from my FD calling me.


I keep on meaning to get that set up!


----------



## jeepmedic (Nov 16, 2006)

Tincanfireman said:


> I think every one of my peers would tell you that they spent nearly every Saturday night at 7:00 in front of the television, watching Johnny and Roy on Emergency! It was pure camp TV, but it literally and figuratively lit the spark in a lot of little boys and girls back then. I still remember the call sign that the Captain always used to acknowledge the calls ("Engine 51 and Squad 51 responding, KMG 365)



Now your telling your age. :beerchug: 

That is what started me and my sister into this field as youngsters it was cool to watch Johnny and Roy go out. 

Rampart this squad 51 over


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 16, 2006)

I along with many others was lured as well into EMS from Johnny and Roy. I was fortunate enough to started in the field, when they were still on t.v. so the good P.R. was helpful. 

Funny, how after they quit the show.... the term "ambulance driver" returned for a while. I do remember, when they used to do advertisements for MRL monitors and other EMS equipment for Emergency Magazine and Paramedic International (now called JEMS).

R/r 911


----------



## jeepmedic (Nov 17, 2006)

The company truck why else?????B)


----------



## jeepmedic (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey just kidding. This is a rewarding job no matter if you are a Volly or Paid. when some little old lady looks at you and says "thank you so much" there is no other feeling like that in the world.


----------



## traumagirl125 (Nov 22, 2006)

[/B]1) What is the certifications do you have?[/B]
 VA EMT-B

*2) What do you do specifically? (EMT, R.N., etc.)* 
I volunteer and work as an EMT-B

*3) What is the most rewarding thing about your job?*
When someone looks at you and says thank you and you realize some people out there do appreciate what you do

*4) What are your typical shifts? (hours, days a week)*
I normally volunteer 6p-6a friday or sat night...and I work at the hospital well too much...

*5) What did you do before you entered the ems field?*
Nothing really....my first paid job was at arby's at 16 but I started volunteering before i started working

*6) Why, in general, did you choose your path?*
I have always had a passion for helping people and always interested in medicine...


----------



## Stevo (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm an EMT-I, been in the game for 20 yrs, i'm on call anywhere from 900-1400 hrs in any given year in a small town in Vermont. 

 I was first exposed to ems as i lay on the frozen pavement, badly busted up via car/pedestrian , circling the drain. Thinking one is going to check out is rather profound you know, one tends to get mighty needy, and maybe try and latch onto anything that'll keep one around. 

I don't know the people who scraped me up, i never did get their names, but they literally beat the grim reaper from taking me that night. So i've always considered my tenure in ems a condition of my parole

Maybe some of you just think of it as a job, go on autopilot, spit out the neumonics in vouge, whatever..... I'd just like to say that you _do make an impression out there_

Make it a good one!

~S~


----------



## emtbuff (Nov 23, 2006)

*1) What is the certifications do you have?
*EMT-B, Rescue Tech., LPN, and EMT Evaluator

*2) What do you do specifically? (EMT, R.N., etc.)* 
I'm a volley EMT currently going to school for RN.  I've also spent the summer working at a state park.

*3) What is the most rewarding thing about your job?*

Like most its the unknowing of what is going to happen throughout the shift, haveing people who need your help thank you for helping them even if its something minor.  And being able to teach the new EMTs

*4) What are your typical shifts? (hours, days a week)*
I currently run approx one weekend a month 6a saturday till 6a Monday.  And then when additional coverage is needed or if I'm feeling really nice to take an extra shift.

*5) What did you do before you entered the ems field?*
I started EMS senior year of High school so I had a parttime job waitressing for a while and clerk at a store and also CNA work at a local hospital for the past 3 years.  But EMS is the thing I've done the longest being about 4 years.

*6) Why, in general, did you choose your path?*
The unknowning of a shift again, and being able to work outside.  And having fun when not running calls.


----------



## trauma1534 (Nov 23, 2006)

1) What is the certifications do you have?
EMT-B, VA EMT-EN, CPR/AED, PEPP, AMLS, EVOC
I say that I am EMT-B, because no matter what cert level I reach, I'll always have EMT-B card.
2) What do you do specifically? (EMT, R.N., etc.)
My full time job is at MCV Hospital, where I am a Health Care Tech.  My part-time job is for a County EMS agency where I am primary ALS provider on my shift.

3) What is the most rewarding thing about your job?
Helping people who really need help, and seeing bad patients get better before they get to the ER.  

4) What are your typical shifts? (hours, days a week)
At MCV, I work 4 tens, at my EMS job, I work 12 hour shifts

5) What did you do before you entered the ems field?
Worked as office manager for a family business, and I'm a musician

6) Why, in general, did you choose your path?
When I was 16, my best friend was killed in a car wreck.  I decided then that I wanted to get into EMS so that I could be able to help or atleast say that I tried to help people like her.  

I have made it my mission to be the best that I can be at what I do and to always strive to make the best better.  I will never know all there is to know about patient care, but I strive to learn all I can from who ever I can, from the First Responders all the way to EMT-P level.  I am a big advicate for new providers who want to learn and strive to be the best at what they do.  I will always look out for my EMT-B's.  They are the future of EMS!


----------



## EMTI&RESCUE (Nov 24, 2006)

1. Emt I 99, 2. Taking time off of ems to help with family member.3. This will sound corney, but I love the feeling you get when you help someone in need. 4. 24 hours on 48 off. 5. I was a rough neck in the oil field, heavy equipment mechanic, and electrician. 6. It took several years but money isnt everything, ya just cant make enough to make you happy, so find that job that will, and my job that makes me the happiest is EMS........and I agree with the last thing you wrote too hahahaha yea right.!!


----------

